# Food Safety News - 05/17/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 17, 2021)

*Acting Commissioner Janet Woodcock grilled on FDA food safety budget*
By Dan Flynn on May 17, 2021 12:05 am House Appropriations Committee Chair Rosa L. DeLauro (D-CT) and House Appropriations Agriculture, Rural Development, Food, and Drug Administration, and Related Agencies Subcommittee Chair Sanford D. Bishop, Jr. (D-GA), have sent a letter to Food and Drug Administration (FDA) Acting Commissioner Janet Woodcock, M.D., requesting transparency related to the budget for food safety programs at the... Continue Reading


*WHO opens consultation on draft food safety strategy*
By Joe Whitworth on May 17, 2021 12:03 am The World Health Organization (WHO) has opened a public comment period on its draft food safety strategy. The proposed WHO global strategy for food safety 2022-2030 had input from a Technical Advisory Group (TAG) on food safety that held two meetings virtually in February and April this year. The document serves as a blueprint for... Continue Reading


*FDA warns food firms about seafood and import violations*
By News Desk on May 17, 2021 12:01 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

